# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.66 released: XG618 full support, new features and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.66 released* 
- USB flashing improved
 XG618 flashing support released (Dead/Normal) 
 XG223 flashing improved (Asha OS)
 XG213 flashing improved
 AfterFlash operations improved 
- Service operations improved 
 XG618 support released - all service operations, including LT edit, Counter reset, FS format and, PM/PP operations and e.t.c.
 WP8x RPL operations improved
 WP8x NV operations improved
 XG213 RPL operations improved: Asha 210 and same supported
 XG618 Flash Reading released
 XG618 RPL operations released: Read/Write full RPL (NPC/CCC/HWC/SimLock/CMLA/DRM) 
- User Data operations improved 
- XG618 support released 
 XG618 : PhoneBook read/write/extraction
 XG618 : Gallery extraction
 XG618 : Calendar/Notes read/write/extraction
 XG618 : SMS/MMS read/write/extraction
 XG618 : MMC password read/write/extraction
 XG618 : Added support for S4pb PhoneBook cross-writing 
- XG618 User Data extraction released (PhoneBook, Gallery, SMS/MMS, Calendar/Notes) 
- Added XG618 Forensic 
 PhoneBook extraction from totally damaged memory
 Extraction of deleted PhoneBook records 
- S60 Symbian 9.x PhoneBook extraction from dump improved (Normal mode) 
- Improved S60/UIQ Forensic 
 Improved support of big phonebook entries (was errors on dumps with more than 3000-5000 records) 
 Added support for Nokia APE dumps (with spare or clear dumps)
 Added support of memory dumps from some SE and Samsung, based on Symbian UIQ
 Allow extract phonebook from Nokia APE based and other UIQ phone dumps (need read dump from flash memory with external prog) 
- Improved S40 Forensic
 Added some XG213 and BB5 new firmware types
 Improved accuracy 
- S40 PhoneBook engine re-written. Support all existing S40 generations (Direct mode) 
- Improved S40 Gallery extraction from flash 
- Initial support of Asha OS platform added 
- Other:
 Released XG213, XG618, XG110 language info extraction during file selection (as for BB5 S40)
 Improved XG223 language extraction
 Flash File checking improved for BB5/XG products
 Ini Updated and revised
 Fixed some other problems 
- New module released: - Series 40 Content Tool (xCntTool)
Tool usage: Making custom image files with preloaded content, provider settings, own content, clean images and etc.
- Allow Extract/Repack images for all XG213 phones
- Allow Extract/Repack images for all XG618 phones
- Allow Extract/Repack images for all xsr BB5 phones
- Allow Extract images for XG223 normal phones
- Allow Extract images for Asha OS phones
Extracted image - simple ISO file, can be edited with WinImage, UltraIso and etc.
Image can be packed back to flash file after editing and then can be flashed back to phone.    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2013) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

